# Operating Systems >  Speeding up Start Menu

## Lokesh M

The Start Menu can be leisurely when it decides to appear, but you can speed things along by changing the registry entry HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop/MenuShowDelay from the default 400 to something a little snappier. Like 0.

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Its not working in Xp proffesional.


Regards 

NIkhil Rattan

----------


## Barbie

I am using Xp. its working.

----------


## sharifhere

its working for me too!!!

----------

